# 1983 Darton SL 3000



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

I just got my hands on an old Darton SL 3000 target bow that I shot one winter back in 1987. The bow has been hanging for the better part of 30 years. A little dusty, but not bad. The cables look to be in great shape, and the limbs look real good.

What can I use on the limbs to bring the white back? They have turned a little yellow, and I want to polish them back up. I am thinking a cleaner type wax, or a polishing compound? 

We have a group of folks up here digging out some old bows and we are gonna have a couple vintage shoots. Nothing newer than 20 years old. Everything I have, is gonna be used. Got the old leather belt quiver, Check-it scope and sight. Lots of blue, aluminum arrows with no markings on them. (Thought for sure they were Easton, but no idea what.) Even have a set of the black widow finger tabs I used. I am sure I am gonna get my butt kicked, but it will be fun. 

New string will be no problem, but I am concerned if we need some new cables. This is a yoke set up, so I am worried about the smaller cables on the yokes. Is there a source for them anywhere?

Also looking for some old Easton side stabilizers. This had a side bar off both sides, Easton X7 XXIII Olympics stamped bars. But, I think the owner got rid of the side bars when he hung it up. 

Still kind of confused about what exact model this is. Sticker says SL-3000. Old Darton catalogs show the SL-3000 with no yokes. The SL-4000 had yokes, and a half round yoke button. This SL-3000 has full round buttons for yokes.

Thanks.


----------

